# Need Your Opinion



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will be away in Dec for about 5weeks. I am thinking of turning off my skimmer for easy maintenance but weekly water change. What do you guys think, is it a good idea since I do not want it to be complicating for my spouse.
Appreciate any feedback


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

When I went away for vacation, I adjusted my skimmer for dry skim. You can test it now to adjust it so every week it only fills 1/6 of the skimmer cup and then ask your wife to note the level in the container, when it is almost full, turn the skimmer off.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Add a swabbie and a Davey Jones' skimmer locker

http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/SWABBIE
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/proteinskimmers/Davy-Jones-Skimmate-Locker


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

loonie said:


> I will be away in Dec for about 5weeks. I am thinking of turning off my skimmer for easy maintenance but weekly water change. What do you guys think, is it a good idea since I do not want it to be complicating for my spouse.
> Appreciate any feedback


Yah well, the obvious question is "who gets to go away without their spouse for 5 weeks?"


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Yah well, the obvious question is "who gets to go away without their spouse for 5 weeks?"


That's a classic,lmao


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

PM Sent for tank maintenance during holiday.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Add a swabbie and a Davey Jones' skimmer locker
> 
> http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/SWABBIE
> http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/proteinskimmers/Davy-Jones-Skimmate-Locker


+1 on the swabbie. I got a Vertex skimmer cleaner (~$200 for the lid and motor, I think?) and I can leave the skimmer for two months easy. Like notclear said, set you skimmer to skim a bit dryer for the next week or so to dial it in, and you're good to go.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I had the swabbie and am now using the Vertex cleaner, way better!

Run drier skim doesn't cost you a penny, way to go


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the Avast Swabbie, works great for me! The Davey Jones locker is basically a bucket with a pressure switch that shuts the skimmer down when it's full. It would be easy to do a DIY external collection bucket with a float switch. Does your skimmer have a hole in the collection cup for draining? It's easy to install a drain hose if not... I couldn't live without one... 
It would be a bad idea to turn your skimmer off while you are away.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback, am looking into all possibilities. I have a, skimz, vertez and a SWC, all meant for above 100gals


----------

